# Spaghetti sauce recipe for canning



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

Does anyone have a spaghetti sauce recipe for canning? Do you use the seeds when you can your tomatoes?


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I have only this year canned tomatoes. I did them quartered and I left the seeds in. Some people scoop out the seed pulpy part. 

I like to just use the basics to make it spaghetti sauce, i.e., sauce and paste, then I add the spices/seasonings and fresh onion to it. 

Here are the recipes from the USDA's canning guidelines for sauce with or without meat. They both show using a pressure canner.

http://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/usda/GUIDE%203%20Home%20Can.pdf

Hmmm, is it showing up as a link for you guys? If not, google: usda canning guidelines


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

I have posted this before, but it is my favorite spaghetti sauce recipe. 

Spaghetti Sauce

9 qts pureed tomatoes
6 c onion, chopped
4 c celery, chopped
2 c bell pepper, chopped
6 T salt
1 1/2 T pepper
3 T oregano
2 1/2 T basil
2 1/2 T garlic powder
3 T parsley
1 tsp red pepper powder
2 tsp thyme
1/4 cup sugar
1 tsp cumin
1 tsp rosemary
1 tsp sage
1 tsp marjoram

Blend vegetables to desired consistency (chunky or smooth). Add spices and simmer and reduce until desired thickness.

I add browned ground beef and pressure can for 90 minutes.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

Canning Girl said:


> I have posted this before, but it is my favorite spaghetti sauce recipe.
> 
> Spaghetti Sauce
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

Homesteader said:


> I have only this year canned tomatoes. I did them quartered and I left the seeds in. Some people scoop out the seed pulpy part.
> 
> I like to just use the basics to make it spaghetti sauce, i.e., sauce and paste, then I add the spices/seasonings and fresh onion to it.
> 
> ...


that link has great info!!! thanks!!!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

If you didn't add meat, can it be done by BWB?


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

TSYork has a good recipe...it might be on the recipes forum.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

T S York spaghetti sauce recipe calls for 4 gal tomatoes = 1/2 bu. Any idea how much that would make?


----------



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks you everyone for your comments.


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

I believe that any sauce recipe that has peppers, onions, celery, etc. added to it should be pressure canned. These are low-acid vegetables, and thus, they cannot safely be HWB'ed. Even with the acidity of the tomatoes, I could not safely recommend anything but PC.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I hate tomato conversions! I have a recipe that calls for 10c diced tomatoes, which is about 3.5#. To those 10 c of tomatoes, I add 4 c onion, 2 c green pepper...someother stuff, and yield is about 6 pints. It's a salsa recipe. I haven't looked at TS York's recipe in a while, but try weighing it to get an equivalent...or just keep really good records the first time you make it. Shot in the dark - maybe 8 quarts???


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

My step-daughter wanna-be has a good recipe for a meat sauce. (It's pretty basic but she gets bent out of shape if we share it... family recipe from Grandma when she lived in the old country, yeah, yeah, yeah.) I tried it without the meat and it really was lacking. With meat, it's good. 

So I'm reluctant to try what's a good "meat sauce" just without the meat. 

I also tried to make a sauce last time with only fresh stuff, nothing out of a can or bottle or nifty shaker. Fresh herbs can be overpowering if a person is not used to using them. I gotta work on that! I did end up having to mix some of my mon's homemade sauce in with mine but together they made a pretty good non-meat sauce. Way more flavor than store bought anything. I just gotta get a good recipe working.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Bellyman said:


> My step-daughter wanna-be has a good recipe for a meat sauce. (It's pretty basic but she gets bent out of shape if we share it... family recipe from Grandma when she lived in the old country, yeah, yeah, yeah.) I tried it without the meat and it really was lacking. With meat, it's good.
> 
> So I'm reluctant to try what's a good "meat sauce" just without the meat.
> 
> I also tried to make a sauce last time with only fresh stuff, nothing out of a can or bottle or nifty shaker. Fresh herbs can be overpowering if a person is not used to using them. I gotta work on that! I did end up having to mix some of my mon's homemade sauce in with mine but together they made a pretty good non-meat sauce. Way more flavor than store bought anything. I just gotta get a good recipe working.


You could can it without the meat and add/doctor it up later. Unless there is something odd in the recipe (like some store brands that taste awful.) I never have a problem augmenting my own canned sauces and I always add meat later.


----------

